# 0.7*Fp for Wall Anchorage



## McEngr (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been reading the Breyer book for wood design especially in relation to anchorage of masonry and concrete walls. It appears that Breyer uses a 0.7 * Fp, which means one could have a 0.7 or even 0.525 x the calculated Fp. This would cause a 196 plf or a 147 plf load for the minimum 280 plf load case.

Can someone provide some clarification on whether I'm interpreting this correctly? Thanks.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 30, 2011)

McEngr,

What page in Beyer does this occur on?


----------



## McEngr (Dec 30, 2011)

page 15.18, 15.20, and mostly at 15.42

I'm using the 5th edition, but I'm thinking of getting the 6th.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 30, 2011)

McEngr,

I've taken a look into this as the 280 plf is a minimum LRFD load for the anchorage to masonry or concrete walls. Using a 0.7*Fp would mean that the mimum ASD load would be 196 plf. The use of a 0.525*Fp is assuming that you have two transient loads acting (seismic and something else). (Note that 0.7*0.75=0.525)

Does this clear things up?


----------



## McEngr (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes! That is exactly what I thought. I just wanted verification. Thanks kevo!


----------

